
Show HN: Open-source iOS personal bubble app - sixfeetapp
https://github.com/xndrnglndr/six-feet
======
sixfeetapp
I'm not a "recognized [entity] such as [a] government [organization], health-
focused [NGO], [company] deeply credentialed in health issues, [or a] medical
or educational [institution]," so I can't submit per Apple's guidelines.

If someone that is wants to submit, feel free.

Feedback is always appreciated as well.

